# SBS 2008 error and crash



## Treepeople2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Almost a year ago we bought all new HP computers and a new server with small business server 2008. It has been running just fine for a year, and yesterday we had our tech guy come in to set up a new IPad so the owner could get his email on the home IPad (we use Microsoft exchange server for email). When we came in this morning, our computers would not boot up and we had no internet connection. The server was showing the following message: 
EXE- E61 Media Test Failure, check cable
EXE- MOF Exiting Intel Boot Agent
Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press any key. 

Our IT guy thought the problem was one of the hard drives, so I went out and purchased a new hard drive, re-installed and turned the server on and STILL get the same message. 

The computers have been working for the last year since we bought the new server, and we purchased the server new. Does anyone have any suggestions? We are dead in the water, and our IT guy cant get out until tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How old is the server and is it still under warranty and support from HP? If it was set up with a RAID array that may have failed. I hope you have some good backups. 

Contact HP and have them walk you through the errors you are experiencing.


----------

